# Finnex planted 24/7



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

I have a 60g low tech that's 48x13x24 with the Finnex Planted+ 24/7. I'm running in 24/7 mode on a timer - on at 6am, off at midnight. It's working great for me and I quite like the realism of 24/7 mode (I just use the timer because I feel the fish need a period of total darkness, like real night). You have 5 more inches in depth, but I think it should work fine with just one... and you always have the option to run in max (or a custom setting) for any desired duration.

Note: you prolly already know that with a 25" depth, true high tech and/or carpet plants beyond dwarf sag is likely not in the picture unless you went with another 24/7 or other much brighter lighting.
I often wonder with a larger tank with two lights if one was running in 24/7 mode while another ran in max mode from say 11a to 4p. Still have the 24/7 effect with a much brighter midday.


----------



## Wes_Slavens (Jul 6, 2016)

AbbeysDad said:


> I have a 60g low tech that's 48x13x24 with the Finnex Planted+ 24/7. I'm running in 24/7 mode on a timer - on at 6am, off at midnight. It's working great for me and I quite like the realism of 24/7 mode (I just use the timer because I feel the fish need a period of total darkness, like real night). You have 5 more inches in depth, but I think it should work fine with just one... and you always have the option to run in max (or a custom setting) for any desired duration.
> 
> Note: you prolly already know that with a 25" depth, true high tech and/or carpet plants beyond dwarf sag is likely not in the picture unless you went with another 24/7 or other much brighter lighting.
> I often wonder with a larger tank with two lights if one was running in 24/7 mode while another ran in max mode from say 11a to 4p. Still have the 24/7 effect with a much brighter midday.


All I have in the tank is dwarf sag and low light crypts and anubias.
So what is the difference in the modes of the light if you don't mind?
The custome?
24/7?
Timer? 





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

In addition to 24/7 mode, there's a demo button and sunny, cloudy, storm and moonlight buttons on the remote. You can also program 4 custom modes where you adjust white and RGB intensity levels to your preference. I only played with it a little bit so as not to freak my fish too much and quickly opted for 24/7 mode for the surrealism. The only short coming is that 24/7 is pre-programmed so there's no adjustment. The light ramps up to max and has brightest light between 11a and 3p, then ramps down to sunset/moonlight. This is working fine for my low tech tank (even with the 24" depth), but I could make a case for having a brighter (adjustable) period a bit longer. Also, although low/blue light, I thought it stayed a bit too bright in the wee hours which is why I opted to use a timer...although it remembers 24/7 mode and when it comes back on, it comes on at 6am feature time (which is what happens if/when there's a power failure). This is why I have the timer set to come on at 6am. Basically though, I'm very happy with the light.


----------



## Waters (Oct 15, 2012)

I am running a 65 gallon high tech tank with two 24/7s and one FugeRay planted+. I have the 24/7s on a timer to shut off at 8 everynight. The FugeRay is just used to extend the high light period of the 24/7s and runs from about 3 to 5:30. One 24/7 light on that tank would keep you in the low to medium lighting.


----------



## ScottR88 (Dec 4, 2016)

AbbeysDad said:


> In addition to 24/7 mode, there's a demo button and sunny, cloudy, storm and moonlight buttons on the remote. You can also program 4 custom modes where you adjust white and RGB intensity levels to your preference. I only played with it a little bit so as not to freak my fish too much and quickly opted for 24/7 mode for the surrealism. The only short coming is that 24/7 is pre-programmed so there's no adjustment. The light ramps up to max and has brightest light between 11a and 3p, then ramps down to sunset/moonlight. This is working fine for my low tech tank (even with the 24" depth), but I could make a case for having a brighter (adjustable) period a bit longer. Also, although low/blue light, I thought it stayed a bit too bright in the wee hours which is why I opted to use a timer...although it remembers 24/7 mode and when it comes back on, it comes on at 6am feature time (which is what happens if/when there's a power failure). This is why I have the timer set to come on at 6am. Basically though, I'm very happy with the light.


I am setting up a 125(72" x 18" x 23") gallon low tech planted tank, eventually Discus will be added. I am pulling my hair out with choosing the right LED light, taking cost into consideration.

I have narrowed it down to either the Finnex Planted 24/7 and the Fluval 2.0. Both have positives and negatives. Finnex positive is full featured for a lower cost, nut I have read that there are remote and suspect build quality issues. Fluval 2.0 positives is a low/med light for tank depth, but negative is adding the Wifi option puts the lights at twice the cost of the Finnex.

Have you had any remote or light issues with you Finnex, how long have you been running the light?


----------



## Waters (Oct 15, 2012)

ScottR88 said:


> I am setting up a 125(72" x 18" x 23") gallon low tech planted tank, eventually Discus will be added. I am pulling my hair out with choosing the right LED light, taking cost into consideration.
> 
> I have narrowed it down to either the Finnex Planted 24/7 and the Fluval 2.0. Both have positives and negatives. Finnex positive is full featured for a lower cost, nut I have read that there are remote and suspect build quality issues. Fluval 2.0 positives is a low/med light for tank depth, but negative is adding the Wifi option puts the lights at twice the cost of the Finnex.
> 
> Have you had any remote or light issues with you Finnex, how long have you been running the light?


The remotes are a bit finicky but once the lights are set up, there is no reason to touch them. I have been running the 24/7 lights for about 3 months and the FugeRay for about 1 month. One thing that I have noticed with the 24/7 is occasionally the light flickers. Doesn't do it often, but I notice it a couple of times a week.


----------



## Wes_Slavens (Jul 6, 2016)

ScottR88 said:


> I am setting up a 125(72" x 18" x 23") gallon low tech planted tank, eventually Discus will be added. I am pulling my hair out with choosing the right LED light, taking cost into consideration.
> 
> I have narrowed it down to either the Finnex Planted 24/7 and the Fluval 2.0. Both have positives and negatives. Finnex positive is full featured for a lower cost, nut I have read that there are remote and suspect build quality issues. Fluval 2.0 positives is a low/med light for tank depth, but negative is adding the Wifi option puts the lights at twice the cost of the Finnex.
> 
> Have you had any remote or light issues with you Finnex, how long have you been running the light?


I have two of the fluval marine 2.0 and the controller, idk if it's just mine but the controller seems to forget it's schedule alot just a heads up. But as far as freshwater I have my buddies 48" fluval 2.0 on my tank right now and it does great for mine but I don't have it hooked up to a controller

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

ScottR88 said:


> Have you had any remote or light issues with you Finnex, how long have you been running the light?


I've had my Finnex Planted+ 24/7 since April/May, so 7 months now. I'm running in 24/7 mode from 6am until midnight (18 hrs/day). 

The remote seems a bit finicky in that I seem to need to press a button more than once for it to register and flash....but I don't know if it's the remote, the sensor, or the aiming. However, I'm running continuously in 24/7 mode so I'm not playing with the remote much at all. I like that it remembers whatever the mode was when power is cut and in 24/7 mode, always comes back on at 6am feature time, which allows the use of a timer (on at 6am, off at midnight). 

In 24/7 mode the light will flicker for an instant when it ramps up/down to greater/less intensity, but this is to be expected. I don't know if there's any kind of flicker at other settings (e.g. max).

It would be interesting to see how the light performs on max for say 6 hours a day, but 24/7 is working so well for me, I just haven't bothered.


----------



## ScottR88 (Dec 4, 2016)

AbbeysDad said:


> I've had my Finnex Planted+ 24/7 since April/May, so 7 months now. I'm running in 24/7 mode from 6am until midnight (18 hrs/day).
> 
> The remote seems a bit finicky in that I seem to need to press a button more than once for it to register and flash....but I don't know if it's the remote, the sensor, or the aiming. However, I'm running continuously in 24/7 mode so I'm not playing with the remote much at all. I like that it remembers whatever the mode was when power is cut and in 24/7 mode, always comes back on at 6am feature time, which allows the use of a timer (on at 6am, off at midnight).
> 
> ...



Remembering the previous mode is a nice feature during a power outage. My only concern is long term reliability. You are paying a premium for Fluval's 3 year warranty.


----------

